# He passed away...- Help I have only had goats for less than 1 day!!



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, so we got these 3 buckling Nigerian dwarf goats to chow down on an over grown farm we just bought. 2 are fine, but one is acting odd all of a sudden. His belly sounds gassy and he just sleeps and sleeps.  Won't even open his eyes when i touch him.  He won't even hardly move. I really need help, I have literally not even had them for a full day yet....


Sadly he passed away at about 9:30 pm.  He was so cute and colorful. My first 24 hour goat experience has been hard, but I won't throw in the towel just yet.  I am keeping my goats and will grow my herd.  Thank you friends for all your advice and wisdom. Now I know how to catch it early enough, before they are down. We will learn and grow, it's all we know. Goodnight and God bless each one of you and your herds.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> Ok, so we got these 3 buckling Nigerian dwarf goats to chow down on an over grown farm we just bought. 2 are fine, but one is acting odd all of a sudden. His belly sounds gassy and he just sleeps and sleeps.  Won't even open his eyes when i touch him.  He won't even hardly move. I really need help, I have literally not even had them for a full day yet....


Oh, and the only Internet we have is on the phone so researching things is cumbersome at best..


----------



## daisychick (Jan 10, 2012)

How old are they?
Are they still bottle feeding?  
Have they had their CDT shots?
What are you feeding them?
I am no expert but I think that info might help if someone who knows more than me comes along.  Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)

I would get some baking soda into him right away.

Was he healthy when you brought him home? Can you call the place that you got him from?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

He might have bloat... I would give him some baking soda. 
How old is he and don't give him any till some other maybe MORE knowledgeable person comes along.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would get some baking soda into him right away.
> 
> Was he healthy when you brought him home? Can you call the place that you got him from?


Yes, baking soda... NOW.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, how much? Can u give too much?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> Ok, how much? Can u give too much?


Yes... I would give him about 1/4 teaspoon...


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

_1/4 of a tsp is no where near enough.
_

*Baking Soda (BS)Balls:*

2Tbsp Baking soda and enough water to form a "dough" roll into balls and shove into the back of the goats tongue.


OR


*Baking Soda Drench:*

2Tbsp Baking Soda

enough water to liquify

Suck it up into a syringe (no needle) or a drenching syringe and squirt into the back of the goat's mouth


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

was he only eating pasture/browse since you have brought him home? Or did he have access to other kinds of feed, like alfalfa hay or chicken feed? 

Has he had an appetite since you brought him home?  or has he pretty much been like that? 

Did you get him from a breeder or from the auction?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

When should I see an improvement? He is bleating now, and has very liquid scours (dark brown, no smell) I have probiotics for when he is up and about again.  He still won't quite wake up and won't walk. It sounds like he is burping a lot when I move him or pick him up


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> was he only eating pasture/browse since you have brought him home? Or did he have access to other kinds of feed, like alfalfa hay or chicken feed?
> 
> Has he had an appetite since you brought him home?  or has he pretty much been like that?
> 
> Did you get him from a breeder or from the auction?


He had a pretty good appetite. They were in the pasture for about 2 hours today, then had pellet food in their shelter (I locked them up last night)  got him from a breeder. No Alfalfa yet, just browse and pellets


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

first of all, don't offer him any more pellet feed until he is doing better. 

give him some baking soda like all ready discribed. 

get him up gently and try to get him to walk around, without stressing him out. 

repeat baking soda and walking in a couple hours. 

drenching a goat with mineral oil can also help with the bloat, this is no easy task if you have no experience drenching and no equipment to do this. 

It reguires either tubing the mineral oil into their stomach or using some kind of a turkey baster or an actual drenching syringe and giving them one to two cups of mineral oil, not an easy job. 



goats bloat very easily when introduced to  new feeds.  

Also, there is a disease called overeating disease that can cause similar symptoms. It is fairly common, and many people vaccinate their livestock for it. I wanted to mention it, just so you are aware of it.  IN your case, It is too late to vaccinate and he would need to be given C&D Antitoxin, which would be the treatment for the disease.  It is an injectable and given as a shot. 

Good luck. 

I would say, walk him around and give him baking soda.  But Just to let you know, goats can die from bloat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> When should I see an improvement? He is bleating now, and has very liquid scours (dark brown, no smell) I have probiotics for when he is up and about again.  He still won't quite wake up and won't walk. It sounds like he is burping a lot when I move him or pick him up


the scours are a good thing at this point, I would not give him pepto bismo at this point. 

He reallly need to get up and walk around. If you see no improvement repeat baking soda in a couple hours.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok, gave him some baking soda. Not much improvement...I got a bloat medicine at TSC. And his CDT shot (they were due). I drenched him with the bloat meds but haven't seen a huge improvement in about 2 hours.  Should I give him the CDT? Or antibiotics?


----------



## Magic Birdie (Jan 10, 2012)

I just saw the title of the thread and I'm very sorry. It happened to me before (not with goats), and I know what it's like. Hope whatever it is gets better


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Magic Birdie said:
			
		

> I just saw the title of the thread and I'm very sorry. It happened to me before (not with goats), and I know what it's like. Hope whatever it is gets better


Thanks...it IS hard! And of course he is the cutesy sweetest one...


----------



## Magic Birdie (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> Magic Birdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2012)

You can try some Activated Charcoal,  you can get it at GNC health food store.


Chris


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2012)

Still won't stand or open eyes and is sort of regurgitating a brownish liquid, I am assuming it is like acid reflux? 

Activated charcoal? That will make him vomit, is that ok? 


Thank you, THANK YOU everyone helping me out!! You have no idea how helpful you have all been!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> Still won't stand or open eyes and is sort of regurgitating a brownish liquid, I am assuming it is like acid reflux?
> 
> Activated charcoal? That will make him vomit, is that ok?
> 
> ...


It shouldn't make him vomit, but activated charcoal can adsorb toxins and gases.

Chris


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Jan 10, 2012)

sending prayers


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think the penn G is going to help at this point, 

activated charcoal was a good suggestion. He may have ate a poisonous plant since he is on new pasture that hasnt' been grazed.


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennifer said:
			
		

> Sadly he passed away at about 9:30 pm.  He was so cute and colorful. My first 24 hour goat experience has been hard, but I won't throw in the towel just yet.  I am keeping my goats and will grow my herd.  Thank you friends for all your advice and wisdom. Now I know how to catch it early enough, before they are down. We will learn and grow, it's all we know. Goodnight and God bless each one of you and your herds.


I'm sorry


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

Just saw this. So sorry.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.  

K


----------



## wannacow (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------

